# Astatine "Richard" Ramirez Facial Analysis.



## Korea (Feb 18, 2022)

Ight, lets get to it.

FRONT.





FWHR: 2 (Ideal)
Midface Ratio: 1.03 (Ideal)
ESR: .49%, The Intercanthal width however, is 3.6mm longer than the eyes. (Ideal) Regardless of ESR, if the intercathal width breaks 5mm or -5mm. You become either dolphin or cyclop.

Chin to Philtrum: 2.20 (Ideal)
Mouth to Nose: 1.35 (Ideal)
Lower to Upper Lip: 1.73 (Ideal)
Bitemporal to Zygos: 84% (Ideal)
Zygos to Gonions: 85% (Ideal, but could be a bit wider like 88%)
Facial 3rds: Masculine Distribution (Ideal)
Total FWHR: 1.38 (Ideal)
SIDE.




MEASUREMENTS & PICTURES HERE.

The only issues in the Side Profile are the Labiomental Angle & Frankfurt Plane Protrusion. Both of these Issues are caused by slight maxillary protrusion.

Okay, so he damn near soared through the Ratios & Angles portion. Before yall say "Ratios are cope", let me explain how this happened. Basically Ratios have an influence on where the "FEATURES" are placed, someone can have a 1:1 Midface Ratio, but if they have a crooked nasal bridge or absurd nostril show, it cancels it out. Him being proficient in Ratios & Angles is exactly why he probably have the best base to ascend out of this entire forum.
Features.
Eye Area.





Pros: 
Dark & Dense Eyebrows with a Positive Tilt.

Neutral: Minimal UEE with decent eyelashes. Ideally with Minimal UEE, you'd want more prominent eyelashes.

Cons:
PFL to Height Ratio of 2.56. You want this to be 3.0 - 4.0. Flaw #3
Sclera Show. Flaw #4
The Canthal Tilt is Slightly Negative, by 2 deg. Flaw #5
Medial Canthus isn't downturned. Flaw #6 (Officially not 7 PSL, incase anyone was wondering) 

Nose.




Pros:
The Alar Width is proportionate, site roughly between the eyes.
Minimal Nostril Show.

Cons:
Not Obvious from frontal view, but there's a hump in the Nasal Bridge. Flaw #7
The Nose Shape causing the tip to droop. Flaw #8 (Out of 6.5 PSL Range)
Mouth.




Pros: 
Lip Coloring.
Lip Seal is a straight line.
Cupid's Bow

Cons:
The Oral Commissures do not reach the Iris, this is classified as a narrow mouth. Flaw #9

Chin/Jaw.
Pros:
Good Ramus Height.
Somewhat Tall Chin in frontal view.
1 of Gonions are don't appear to have any tilt.

Cons:
Assymmetry. I didn't noticed this at first, but it seems on of his gonions (The Right one) has an inward tilt, while the left remains straight. Flaw #10 (Out of 6 PSL)
Ight, we're pretty much done here.

My final rating is 5.5 - 5.75 PSL. Scale Here. 

This is because damn near all of his ratios are good, but protrusion in the frankfurt plane would've always made me place him below 6.

@astatine


----------



## Frank Jack (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 18, 2022)

My nigga @astatine been getting the respect he deserves lately, mirin


----------



## Frank Jack (Feb 18, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> My nigga @astatine been getting the respect he deserves lately, mirin


And then there's you who has become a .org meme. Users even going as far as to say you curry. Tough!


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 18, 2022)

Frank Jack said:


> And then there's you who has become a .org meme. Users even going as far as to say you curry. Tough!


These are all curries doing this tbh, they have seriously convinced themselves that anyone who has dark eyes/hair and is caucasoid is curry passing. Its fucking pathetic.


----------



## Vietnam (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Korea (Feb 18, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> These are all curries doing this tbh, they have seriously convinced themselves that anyone who has dark eyes/hair and is caucasoid is curry passing. Its fucking pathetic.


>Ehtereal.
>Caucasiod Passing.


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 18, 2022)

Korea said:


> >Ehtereal.
> >Caucasiod Passing.


Castizo is caucasoid


----------



## Korea (Feb 18, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> Castizo is caucasoid


There's nothing Caucasian about your face though bro.


----------



## astatine (Feb 18, 2022)

mirin tbh wasn’t expecting the first section to all be ideal 

lifefuel I need to moneymaxx ASAP like you said to ascend

Richard Ramirez I’m coming my nigga


----------



## Preston (Feb 18, 2022)

Astatine is good looking. Good bone structure but idk his face is not easy on the eyes. Not effortlessly handsome. Maybe if he takes better pics in good lighting and stops sucking his cheeks. I rated this guy 5.5-5.75 psl. Do think he is
 looksmatched with this guy? @StrangerDanger @VicMackey


----------



## Frank Jack (Feb 18, 2022)

astatine said:


> Richard Ramirez I’m coming my nigga


"fuck you say incel?"


----------



## astatine (Feb 18, 2022)

Preston said:


> Astatine is good looking. Good bone structure but idk his face is not easy on the eyes. Not effortlessly handsome. Maybe if he takes better pics in good lighting and stops sucking his cheeks. I rated this guy 5.5-5.75 psl. Do think he is
> looksmatched with this guy? @StrangerDanger @VicMackey
> 
> View attachment 1551089


my eye area and nose area is uncanny I think

rhino + under eye support 

Not cheek sucking in that pic

It was after a workout and I was debloated


----------



## Korea (Feb 18, 2022)

Preston said:


> Astatine is good looking. Good bone structure but idk his face is not easy on the eyes. Not effortlessly handsome. Maybe if he takes better pics in good lighting and stops sucking his cheeks. I rated this guy 5.5-5.75 psl. Do think he is
> looksmatched with this guy? @StrangerDanger @VicMackey
> 
> View attachment 1551089


It's the Nose and Sclera Show bringing down his looks.

If I were to pick that guy out how I usually do, I'm sure they'd be looksmatched. He's just easier on the eyes due to not having any striking features. (ie. Wide IPD & Cheekbones).


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 18, 2022)

Preston said:


> Astatine is good looking. Good bone structure but idk his face is not easy on the eyes. Not effortlessly handsome. Maybe if he takes better pics in good lighting and stops sucking his cheeks. I rated this guy 5.5-5.75 psl. Do think he is
> looksmatched with this guy? @StrangerDanger @VicMackey
> 
> View attachment 1551089


Yeah i dont find astatine GL but hes objectively above average. Its just the way he styles himself and his rough skin with youthful brows that make him look a bit odd to me

And then theres his ogre side too


----------



## astatine (Feb 18, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Yeah i dont find astatine GL but hes objectively above average. Its just the way he styles himself and his rough skin with youthful brows that make him look a bit odd to me
> 
> And then theres his ogre side too


I have 0 collagen 

What do apart from that thing u told me abt


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 18, 2022)

astatine said:


> I have 0 collagen
> 
> What do apart from that thing u told me abt


Idk bruh im in the same boat

Currently using a131 cream + vaseline and night and its cleared up hyperpigmentation but skin texture is barely better.


----------



## astatine (Feb 18, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Idk bruh im in the same boat
> 
> Currently using a131 cream + vaseline and night and its cleared up hyperpigmentation but skin texture is barely better.


brutal

It’s 2022 surely there’s a way to restore youthful collagen and have prettyboy skin?

Fuck this gay earth


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 18, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> My nigga @astatine been getting the respect he deserves lately, mirin


You're not Ryan Garcia, and you never will be. He's more successful than you'll ever be. You're a fat Hispanic kid who's never even put on gloves. You're a wannabe


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 18, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> You're fat


----------



## UglyGod360 (Feb 18, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> View attachment 1551160


That's me when u send a selfie


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Feb 18, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> That's me when u send a selfie


Hater.


----------



## astatine (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## astatine (Feb 18, 2022)

@Korea rate his frame tbh 

how much inches is his bideltoid and what percentile?


----------



## Korea (Feb 18, 2022)

astatine said:


> View attachment 1551224
> 
> 
> @Korea rate his frame tbh
> ...



55cm+ is 99.9% Has massive shoulders.

So like 21 inches.


----------



## astatine (Feb 18, 2022)

Korea said:


> 55cm+ is 99.9% Has massive shoulders.
> 
> So like 21 inches.


how can we cope


----------



## Korea (Feb 18, 2022)

astatine said:


> how can we cope


Shit ion know about WE.

I'm in the same percentile.

In the end, most of us wear clothes in public, so as long as you aren't a legit framelet, you'll be fine.


----------



## 2d v2 (Feb 19, 2022)

astatine said:


> brutal
> 
> It’s 2022 surely there’s a way to restore youthful collagen and have prettyboy skin?
> 
> Fuck this gay earth


basically derma stamping/rolling. Microneedling is the only legit way to build collagen. Hurts like fuck though.


----------



## astatine (Feb 19, 2022)

Korea said:


> Shit ion know about WE.
> 
> I'm in the same percentile.
> 
> In the end, most of us wear clothes in public, so as long as you aren't a legit framelet, you'll be fine.


fr? What’s ur height 

My frame is mogger for my height I think not sure how many inches but I’ll pm u a pic later


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Feb 19, 2022)

VicMackey said:


> Yeah i dont find astatine GL but hes objectively above average. Its just the way he styles himself and his rough skin with youthful brows that make him look a bit odd to me
> 
> And then theres his ogre side too


What are youthful brows?


----------



## VicMackey (Feb 19, 2022)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> What are youthful brows?


Just thick, dark long brows which are health indicators


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Feb 19, 2022)

how is he 5.5 PSL hes literally one of the ugliest niggas ive ever seen


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 19, 2022)

Preston said:


> Astatine is good looking. Good bone structure but idk his face is not easy on the eyes. Not effortlessly handsome. Maybe if he takes better pics in good lighting and stops sucking his cheeks. I rated this guy 5.5-5.75 psl. Do think he is
> looksmatched with this guy? @StrangerDanger @VicMackey
> 
> View attachment 1551089


This guy easily mogs tbh


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> how is he 5.5 PSL hes literally one of the ugliest niggas ive ever seen


You've quite literally missed the entire point of the thread.


----------



## justadude (Feb 19, 2022)

Sorry nigga but he's not chadlite, he's around 5psl


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

justadude said:


> Sorry nigga but he's not chadlite, he's around 5psl


When you read through my thread.

You'll notice, I left a pretty little link called.

"Scale Here". Read that then you'll understand the rating.


----------



## justadude (Feb 19, 2022)

Korea said:


> When you read through my thread.
> 
> You'll notice, I left a pretty little link called.
> 
> "Scale Here". Read that then you'll understand the rating.


yes its an absolute joke, you have sean at 6 and @astatine at 5.5-5.75
come on now brother


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

justadude said:


> yes its an absolute joke, you have sean at 6 and @astatine at 5.5-5.75
> come on now brother


Wow, now that you've revealed to me that you're retarded.

I will now put ii into simple words.

I removed 8 PSL, thus increasing each number by 1.

So that would mean 5.75 = 4.75 to you.

Happy now?


----------



## Bvnny. (Feb 19, 2022)

justadude said:


> yes its an absolute joke, you have sean at 6 and @astatine at 5.5-5.75
> come on now brother


Timothee Chamalet is a 5, really don't think astatine is more gl than him


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> Timothee Chamalet is a 5, really don't think astatine is more gl than him


Read the reply above me since reading a paragraph is too much for you guys.


----------



## Bvnny. (Feb 19, 2022)

Korea said:


> Read the reply above me since reading a paragraph is too much for you guys.


Read it now, commented while you were replying to him, sorry...






















How is my facial analysis going?


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> Read it now, commented while you were replying to him, sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You want me to make a public thread?

Or in DM's?

I'm free now.


----------



## justadude (Feb 19, 2022)

Korea said:


> Wow, now that you've revealed to me that you're retarded.
> 
> I will now put ii into simple words.
> 
> ...


ok so we agree that you're the retard, jfl at thinking salludon and amnesia are 10/10


----------



## Bvnny. (Feb 19, 2022)

Korea said:


> You want me to make a public thread?
> 
> Or in DM's?
> 
> I'm free now.


whatever, could be public, have posted my face publicly here before


----------



## astatine (Feb 19, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> Timothee Chamalet is a 5, really don't think astatine is more gl than him


I mog timothee chamelet in psl no doubt

That nigga is ugly asf not even coping

Even birdcel mogs him

His face looks so autistic


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

justadude said:


> ok so we agree that you're the retard, jfl at thinking salludon and amnesia are 10/10


JFL at the way I corrected myself when people called me out in that thread.

If you don't know how to read, I REALLY suggest not starting arguments.


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> whatever, could be public, have posted my face publicly here before


I'll prob do it in DM's, it's easier for me.


----------



## Bvnny. (Feb 19, 2022)

astatine said:


> I mog timothee chamelet in psl no doubt
> 
> That nigga is ugly asf not even coping
> 
> ...



"That nigga is ugly asf not even coping"


----------



## justadude (Feb 19, 2022)

Korea said:


> JFL at the way I corrected myself when people called me out in that thread.
> 
> If you don't know how to read, I REALLY suggest not starting arguments.


i read your shit thread and you expect me to read the replies too? your scale is utterly retarded, and you cant just do -1 to convert other ratings that are /8.


----------



## astatine (Feb 19, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> "That nigga is ugly asf not even coping"


yeah now post the front so we can see his subhumanity and shit harmony


----------



## astatine (Feb 19, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> "That nigga is ugly asf not even coping"








looks like fucking shit 

I had a freak accident which fucked my face and gave me a overbite and asymmetries but my face is still more symmetrical than his

Plus my shitty eye area mogs his

@Korea just lol @ this retard


----------



## Bvnny. (Feb 19, 2022)

astatine said:


> yeah now post the front so we can see his subhumanity and shit harmony








He has some blatant flaws, like scleral show and NCT, okay no one here denies that, but he's still a mogger nevertheless

Unironically Jennifer Lawrence, Elizabeth Olsen, Florence Pugh, Selena Gomes, among a whole bunch of other celebs flirted with him before, on interviews and shit.


----------



## astatine (Feb 19, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> He has some blatant flaws, like scleral show and NCT, okay no one here denies that, but he's still a mogger nevertheless
> 
> Unironically Jennifer Lawrence, Elizabeth Olsen, Florence Pugh, Selena Gomes, among a whole bunch of other celebs flirted with him before, on interviews and shit.


it’s called having status you cuck

status can turn a normie into chad appeal wise

PSL wise his harmony is dogshit

look at Ryan Reynolds and Michael b Jordan


----------



## Bvnny. (Feb 19, 2022)

astatine said:


> it’s called having status you cuck
> 
> status can turn a normie into chad appeal wise
> 
> ...








Status doesn't lead people to make dozens of videos only about women flirting with you lol

You don't see those types of compilations being made to ppl with the same amount of status as his


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

astatine said:


> View attachment 1552715
> 
> 
> looks like fucking shit
> ...


Some people really have no clue how hollywood or the media works. AT ALL.

The goal is to put the celebs out as much as possible.

If little girls see their Idols (ex Zendaya & Selena Gomex) worshiping one guy.

The sheep will blindly follow.

I 100% guareentee non of these girls give a fuck about Timothy.

Standard fucking marketing.


----------



## astatine (Feb 19, 2022)

Korea said:


> Some people really have no clue how hollywood or the media works. AT ALL.
> 
> The goal is to put the celebs out as much as possible.
> 
> ...


exactly lol 

without coping he looks like shit 

cyclops ipd on a wide ass face too


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

astatine said:


> exactly lol
> 
> without coping he looks like shit
> 
> cyclops ipd on a wide ass face too


Exactly, and he's assymetrical as FUCK.


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

Korea said:


> Exactly, and he's assymetrical as FUCK.


And better yet, there's a fucking abused dog barking all over the thread.


----------



## astatine (Feb 19, 2022)

Korea said:


> And better yet, there's a fucking abused dog barking all over the thread.


so many so called blackpillers on this forum are just coping low iq bluepillers who believe what women say not what they do

It’s so over for this cuck JFL @ thinking chamelet would slay without Hollywood status


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

justadude said:


> yes its an absolute joke, you have sean at 6 and @astatine at 5.5-5.75
> come on now brother







Too Bad you're one of the retards lol.


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

astatine said:


> so many so called blackpillers on this forum are just coping low iq bluepillers who believe what women say not what they do
> 
> It’s so over for this cuck JFL @ thinking chamelet would slay without Hollywood status


----------



## justadude (Feb 19, 2022)

Korea said:


> View attachment 1552726
> 
> Too Bad you're one of the retards lol.


i simply could not believe that someone would just -1 from the psl scale and have salludon and amnesia at the top, it would take an imbecile to do so. and i thought you had a brain


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

justadude said:


> i simply could not believe that someone would just -1 from the psl scale and have salludon and amnesia at the top, it would take an imbecile to do so. and i thought you had a brain


If that really is like, actually pissing you off that much lol.

I think it took me not even 5 min to change their ratings to 6.5 for Salludon and 6 for Amnesia.

Do not convert those ratings Amnesia is 6PSL regardless and Salludon is 6.5PSL Regardless.


----------



## justadude (Feb 19, 2022)

Korea said:


> If that really is like, actually pissing you off that much lol.
> 
> I think it took me not even 5 min to change their ratings to 6.5 for Salludon and 6 for Amnesia.
> 
> Do not convert those ratings Amnesia is 6PSL regardless and Salludon is 6.5PSL Regardless.


ok but if your ratings are so called objective and no coping and only follow ratios and features how is that it took less than 5 mins for amnesia to drop an entire psl point jfl


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

justadude said:


> ok but if your ratings are so called objective and no coping and only follow ratios and features how is that it took less than 5 mins for amnesia to drop an entire psl point jfl


Because that's how long it takes me.

You need to go back to school.


----------



## justadude (Feb 19, 2022)

Korea said:


> Because that's how long it takes me.
> 
> You need to go back to school.


so their ratios and features changed after 5 mins?


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

justadude said:


> so their ratios and features changed after 5 mins?


NO YOU DUMBASS LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

IT TOOK ME 5 MIN TO FIND OUT A LOT OF THEIR RATIOS AND FEATURES ARE OUT THE IDEAL.

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, YOU'RE AN ACTUAL RETARD.


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Feb 19, 2022)

@justadude I agree
@astatine is my nigga but 5.75 is not an accurate rating for his face imo. 5.5-5.75 is Jonny Depp, Larsanova, Laurence Coke, Michele Morrone(Barely) Level. He is more ~5 and I'm pretty sure he would agree as well.


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> @justadude I agree
> @astatine is my nigga but 5.75 is not an accurate rating for his face imo. 5.5-5.75 is Jonny Depp, Larsanova, Laurence Coke, Michele Morrone(Barely) Level. He is more ~5 and I'm pretty sure he would agree as well.


Like in a previous comment I stated people should just simply - one point.

So the rating would be 4.75 - 5 PSL.


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Feb 19, 2022)

astatine said:


> so many so called blackpillers on this forum are just coping low iq bluepillers who believe what women say not what they do
> 
> It’s so over for this cuck JFL @ thinking chamelet would slay without Hollywood status


what's your height btw? From proportions you seem 5'9ish?


----------



## justadude (Feb 19, 2022)

ForeverRecession said:


> @justadude I agree
> @astatine is my nigga but 5.75 is not an accurate rating for his face imo. 5.5-5.75 is Jonny Depp, Larsanova, Laurence Coke, Michele Morrone(Barely) Level. He is more ~5 and I'm pretty sure he would agree as well.


hes an idiot who made his own scale to confuse people who dont feel like reading his shitty thread, but he agrees with the 5psl


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

justadude said:


> hes an idiot who made his own scale to confuse people who dont feel like reading his shitty thread, but he agrees with the 5psl


How on earth is my scale retarded, if in the end we rate him the same.

Does changing a number fuck you over that hard?


----------



## justadude (Feb 19, 2022)

Korea said:


> How on earth is my scale retarded, if in the end we rate him the same.
> 
> Does changing a number fuck you over that hard?


yes its retarded why would something be /7, and like i said earlier you cant just do -1 to convert /8 psl ratings


----------



## Korea (Feb 19, 2022)

justadude said:


> yes its retarded why would something be /7, and like i said earlier you cant just do -1 to convert /8 psl ratings


ion even know where to start with you bro.

You're the only person who's had an issue with my ratings, after I explain the conversion.

Let's just agree to disagree, this convo is pointless.


----------



## Kroker (Feb 21, 2022)

Bro in Eyes part you stated it has a positive tilt yet in flaws you said it has a negative tilt by 2 deg! 

Elab


----------



## Korea (Feb 21, 2022)

Kroker said:


> Bro in Eyes part you stated it has a positive tilt yet in flaws you said it has a negative tilt by 2 deg!
> 
> Elab


With the "Positive" Tilt, I was refering to the arch in his eyebrows.

The "Negative" Tilt, is for the Cathal Tilt in his eyes.


----------



## Mewton (Feb 21, 2022)

He has toptier bones imo but this particular area failos him


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 21, 2022)

Astatine just needs these orbitals + height to mog 90+% males effortlessly


----------



## .👽. (Feb 21, 2022)

Korea said:


> My final rating is 5.5 - 5.75 PSL


😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Korea (Feb 21, 2022)

.👽. said:


> 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


Read the prev comments my dude.

Just minus 1 Turns into your normal 4.75 - 5 PSL range.


----------



## Korea (Feb 21, 2022)

Mewton said:


> He has toptier bones imo but this particular area failos him
> View attachment 1555153


Yea basically.


----------



## Kroker (Feb 21, 2022)

Korea said:


> With the "Positive" Tilt, I was refering to the arch in his eyebrows.
> 
> The "Negative" Tilt, is for the Cathal Tilt in his eyes.


Are sure its not just dropy eyelids? 

Because I can see the lateral is kinda higher than the inner?


----------



## astatine (Feb 21, 2022)

Kroker said:


> Are sure its not just dropy eyelids?
> 
> Because I can see the lateral is kinda higher than the inner?


Yea my eyelids are droppy

Medial canthus 404

What can be donev


----------



## Korea (Feb 21, 2022)

Kroker said:


> Are sure its not just dropy eyelids?
> 
> Because I can see the lateral is kinda higher than the inner?


Yea, I thought that too at first, but his canthal tilt is either exactly Neutral or Slight Negative.

Droopy eyelids definetly effect the "appearance" of the eyes, but don't actually change the tilt.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Feb 21, 2022)

astatine said:


> Yea my eyelids are droppy
> 
> Medial canthus 404
> 
> What can be donev


ur prolly recessed in ur maxilla but i could be wrong

typical among arabs nd shit


----------



## Romeo1111 (Feb 21, 2022)

Not on Ramirez level imo but still a good looking guy and good seeing him getting respect, cool to see a post like this keep the good post


----------



## Kroker (Feb 22, 2022)

Korea said:


> Yea, I thought that too at first, but his canthal tilt is either exactly Neutral or Slight Negative.
> 
> Droopy eyelids definetly effect the "appearance" of the eyes, but don't actually change the tilt.


Do you consider Andreas Eriksen has an inward gonions?


----------



## CristianT (Feb 22, 2022)

Vietnam said:


> View attachment 1551082


he looks so aspie, sheesh


----------



## astatine (Jun 22, 2022)

CristianT said:


> he looks so aspie, sheesh


keep coping while I was in between a virgin jb thighs u utter subhuman bluepilled abomination


----------



## liluzivert (Dec 3, 2022)

astatine said:


> it’s called having status you cuck
> 
> status can turn a normie into chad appeal wise
> 
> ...


there are stories of him fucking hundreds of girls at nyu way before he was famous. keep coping though


----------

